# Newborn having heart surgery



## FizzyGoats

Prayers, positive thoughts, and good vibes appreciated for this little guy. 










Long story short, I became a grandma on Sunday night. His name is Carter. We knew from halfway though the pregnancy that he would need heart surgery. He has been doing great and is a strong, healthy baby otherwise. This sweet little soul has a great medical team and the most amazing parents looking after him. And we would be grateful for any prayers or positive thoughts/vibes (whatever works for you) that you’d like to send his way. ️


----------



## happybleats

Beautiful little one. Will keep Carter, family and the medical team in prayer. 🙏


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

He's adorable. I'll be praying for Cater, his family, and the doctors. I hope he continues to stay strong, the surgery goes well, and that little Cater has a smooth and speedy recovery. 🙏 💙

By the way, congratulations on becoming a Grandma!! How exciting!! 🤗🎉🎊


----------



## MadHouse

I’ll be thinking of him and his family all day!! 💕 
He is beautiful! 🥰


----------



## Kaitlyn

Best wishes to you all! ❤ And congratulations!


----------



## Goatastic43

He’s adorable! Congratulations on being a grandma! Will be keeping him in my prayers! ️


----------



## K.B.




----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, thanks everyone. I am so excited to be a grandma.

I’m going a little nuts trying to stay busy and rest at the same time (getting over a mild case of covid but am absolutely fine). 

He went to surgery this morning and should be done in the late afternoon. I really appreciate the prayers and positive thoughts. This is a great community!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable baby.
Prayers sent to Carter and family.


----------



## luvmyherd

He looks so strong and healthy (as well as beautiful). That should work in his favor.
We nearly lost a granddaughter and her mom years ago. She is now entering high school.
Hoping all works out for your loved ones. Grandchildren are the greatest.


----------



## Tanya

God, I ask that You protect this little life. Grow this baby into the person that reflects Your light and love in the world. I know this child is important, that this child is destined to do great things in Your name. I pray strong protection over this baby’s life. Amen


----------



## K.B.

Tanya said:


> God, I ask that You protect this little life. Grow this baby into the person that reflects Your light and love in the world. I know this child is important, that this child is destined to do great things in Your name. I pray strong protection over this baby’s life. Amen


This is beautiful! @Tanya


----------



## MellonFriend

Keeping him and your family in my thoughts. I'm sure he'll do great. He sure is beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats

🙏 Tanya that was indeed beautiful.


----------



## Tanya

*





Log In or Sign Up to View


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




fb.watch




[/URL]*


----------



## FizzyGoats

@luvmyherd I’m so glad mom and baby (well not a baby anymore) did so well. That’s great to hear. After 39 hours of labor, my daughter’s blood pressure plummeted and the baby coded right after they’d decided to do a c section. So it turned into an emergency for both mom and baby. But they were already setting up for the c section, so the doctors were able to act immediately and everyone bounced back quickly. So very grateful for that. 

@Tanya, that was so beautiful. Thank you. 

And thanks to everyone for prayers, love and support. 

Carter is out of the actual heart surgery part and doing well. They still have to close him up (or they may leave him open, not sure yet) and then gradually rewarm him because they lowered his core temp for the open heart surgery.


----------



## luvmyherd

Gosh, what a a lot for a tiny body to endure. Ours did not require surgery but the emergency that caused the Csection made the baby unable to breath. A full week in NICU and we brought her home to a driveway lined with cheering family. Needless to say, that week was spent praying.
May your outcome be as positive.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Carter is completely out of surgery and doing well. He’s been in NICU since he was born Sunday and will now be moved to PICU. There the parents will have a room with him, which will be wonderful as their time with him until now has been limited and they haven’t been able to hold him much. He’ll likely stay in the hospital for a month or so, then hopefully be on his way home. My daughter is anxious to see him again, and that should happen soon.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Prayers are the strongest medicine. Congratulations on the beautiful Grandbaby. May he fullfill all your dreams. Still sending prayers


----------



## toth boer goats

Amen to that.
The power of prayers does wonders. 
So happy the baby is doing ok.


----------



## littleheathens

You've got this Carter! Your cute little peachy, plump cheeks will be grinning in no time. 

A dear friend of mine went through something similar- diagnosis of heart abnormality about 20 weeks in, Baby Vi had surgery at 3 days old. She is 2 now and rocks her little scar like a champ, Carter will too!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Prayers for continued recovery and speedy healing.
congratulations grandma!


----------



## JML Farms

Praying for Carter and his family. Keep us updated on his progress. I know time passes so slowly while waiting in a hospital (spent many hours in the NICU with both my babies), but just think of the wonderful memories you can make in a few years watching Carter smile as he enjoys his own goat under the guidance of Grandma!


----------



## ksalvagno

Precious! Will be praying.


----------



## Goats Rock

Adding prayers from here, too.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Prays from my family to yours. That must have been very scary for all of you. A lot of love is what this little one needs, and that, im sure he'll get it! Keeping him and your daughter and all of you in prays and thoughts.❤


----------



## BarnOwl

What a beautiful baby! Praying for him and the family.


----------



## luvmyherd

FizzyGoats said:


> Carter is completely out of surgery and doing well. He’s been in NICU since he was born Sunday and will now be moved to PICU. There the parents will have a room with him, which will be wonderful as their time with him until now has been limited and they haven’t been able to hold him much. He’ll likely stay in the hospital for a month or so, then hopefully be on his way home. My daughter is anxious to see him again, and that should happen soon.


I actually had to throw a bit of a fit to get them to put my daughter in law in a wheelchair and take her to the NICU to finally hold her little girl.
Hopefully you will all be snuggling him soon.


----------



## Tanya

🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Be sure and get some pictures of them snuggeling him for us! Cant wait to see a picture of you holding him!💗💝💕💓😁


----------



## toth boer goats

🙏


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Congratulations grandma! Will be thinking of and praying for you and yours through out the recovery. Carter is such a beautiful, robust looking baby boy.


----------



## Tanya

🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thanks all! My daughter is looking forward to being able to hold him. Once he’s stable and not hooked up to so much, they should be able to. As for me, I live a 12 hr drive away and they won’t let anyone other than the parents in the hospital. So it’ll be probably Nov or Dec before I see him and hold him in person. But I still can’t wait!

Here he is after surgery. He’s still pretty swollen but they say that’ll go down in the next few days. He’s also on morphine for pain. But at least the surgery is done and recovery can begin. He’ll need two more heart surgeries (at least), but one will be in 4-6 months and the other in a year or two. So any time you want to include this little family in your prayers, they’d be grateful!


----------



## toth boer goats

Bless his heart. ❤ 
🙏


----------



## NigerianNewbie

All those tubes, wires, syringes, etc. are scary to look at. Even under the circumstances, that baby boy is hands down the best looking sight on that whole bed. 💋 💗🙏


----------



## luvmyherd

Wow! That picture brought up some painful memories. I hated seeing all of those wires and tubes but knew they were saving her life.
I feel for you being so far away. I have grandbabies from coast to coast and it is so hard. Especially when they are sick or sad and there is nothing I can do.
Strength to all of you.


----------



## MellonFriend

Just think, someday he'll get to see those pictures and understand what it all means and see how strong he is.


----------



## Goats Rock

There is more weight in med stuff than baby! Poor little guy. Well, it is so good that they are able to help him. I'm sure the parents
are so worried and anxious. But, all will be good.


----------



## FizzyGoats

It is a lot of tubes and wires. And it will be sort of neat for him to look back in someday and see how he began. 

He’s doing well. They are weaning him off oxygen in hopes or removing those tubes in the next few days and they thought that would take a week. So yay for prayers and healing thoughts! Our family sure appreciates you all!


----------



## happybleats

Keeping this precious one in prayer for full and complete quick recovery so mama and papa and hold him tight!! Bless him. So much for one so tiny. 
2 of my grandchildren are in Alaska 😔 so I understand that longing.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Yes, the distance is so hard. I know I couldn’t see him yet, but I’d be able to be there for my daughter and son in law at least, help with their animals or something while they’re two hours from their home, living out of the hospital.

Edited to add: oops, almost forgot the most important part. Thank you all for the continued prayers and thoughts!


----------



## toth boer goats

Anytime. Prayers still coming.


----------



## alwaystj9

Hugs and hopes and best wishes!


----------



## Aunt Angus

Much love, prayers, and positive vibes for your family! He's gorgeous, and I hope he and mom continue to do well. 
❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Goats2Greedy

🙏


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Just now catching up on all this...what a sweet, sweet baby! He sounds like a tough little guy. Praying that he will continue to exceed expectations and be able to experience normal baby life soon!


----------



## billiejw89

He is so adorable. Sending prayers for that sweet little guy.


----------



## FizzyGoats

They get to hold him in their arms finally! He has been extubated and is breathing on his own. He is ahead of schedule and doing really. Thank you all so much!


----------



## MadHouse

That is WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## happybleats

Awe..what a doll!! So happy to hear he's doing well!! Praise God!


----------



## ksalvagno

Great news!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Oh my goodness, this is so precious.🥰


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Amazing!! Very glad to hear he's doing well!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

MIRACLES do happen! What a happy proud papa! That little guy is sooooo cute💓💕💝💗


----------



## luvmyherd

Thank you so much for the update and the picture!! So very precious. Your family is in our thoughts often. So happy to hear more positive news.😻👏
I well remember the look on my son's face when he finally got to hold his daughter.


----------



## Goatastic43

Yay! Glad he’s well! Thanks for the update!


----------



## MellonFriend

Thank you so much for the update!! He looks amazing! Such good news!


----------



## Goats Rock

Yay! Prayers that all continues to go well and improves daily!


----------



## Tanya

Amen and Hallelujah


----------



## FizzyGoats

Carter needs your prayers again. 

Carter was doing so well and something changed. He is fighting for his life and no one can figure out what exactly happened. He had to be intubated again this morning and now they are rushing him to OR to open him up again. His second open heart surgery and he’s only ten days old. He was just getting over withdrawals from all the drugs he’s been on and doing so well. My daughter called me crying. And she rarely cries. We’re so confused and scared.


----------



## Tanya

Oh no. Prayers from afar are sent


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Praying!


----------



## MadHouse

We are sending healing energy their way!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I am praying for Carter. Bless him, bless the surgeons hands. Fill him with GODS healing.


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers sent for your precious baby.


----------



## MellonFriend

It must be so hard for you to not be there. I can imagine I would feel like nothing I was doing at my place would matter. I'm sure it's so tough to be waiting for more news. You have our continued support. Stay strong!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that. Continued prayers for everyone involved. 🙏

_Cast all your anxiety on Him because he cares for you. ~ 1 Peter 5:7

Praise be to the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of compassion and the God of all comfort, who comforts us in all our troubles, so that we can comfort those in any trouble with the comfort we ourselves receive from God. ~ 2 Corinthians 1:3-4

Your promise revives me; it comforts me in all my troubles. ~ Psalm 119:50

May your unfailing love be my comfort, according to your promise to your servant. ~ Psalm 119:76_


----------



## happybleats

Praying right now!!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thank you all so much!

And yeah, the not being there is a struggle. I know I couldn’t see him, but still, I’d be there. 

I haven’t received an update since early this morning so I’m trying to remain calm. No news is no news and is neither good nor bad. I’m actually grateful to have chores and animals that need tending (and are also full of silly antics and love). My focus is scattered but the chores are physical and a relief. And there’s nothing like finding an animal where it’s not supposed to be doing what it’s not supposed to be doing to steal your attention real quick. I’d be going crazy (crazier?) without them. Of course, TGS is always a great distraction for the moments when they’re all behaving.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Waiting is the worst! I’m glad you’re keeping yourself occupied, it does help.
prayers and positive thoughts heading your way.


----------



## luvmyherd

I am so sorry. I totally understand the fear and confusion. We will keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## toth boer goats

🙏🤗


----------



## Lil Boogie

Oh no. I hope he gets better soon.❤🙏🙏 Prayers and love are being sent to him and his parents..🙏🙏🙏🙏❤


----------



## Tanya

Oh @FizzyGoats .

If he has a 4th if your genes then he is a strong boy. You will soonbe able to see him.


----------



## JML Farms

Continued prayers for him and the family.


----------



## Goats2Greedy

praying for him 🙏


----------



## toth boer goats

🙏


----------



## Goats Rock

More prayers, my daughter's church is also praying for your little guy.


----------



## Sfgwife

FizzyGoats said:


> Thank you all so much!
> 
> And yeah, the not being there is a struggle. I know I couldn’t see him, but still, I’d be there.
> 
> I haven’t received an update since early this morning so I’m trying to remain calm. No news is no news and is neither good nor bad. I’m actually grateful to have chores and animals that need tending (and are also full of silly antics and love). My focus is scattered but the chores are physical and a relief. And there’s nothing like finding an animal where it’s not supposed to be doing what it’s not supposed to be doing to steal your attention real quick. I’d be going crazy (crazier?) without them. Of course, TGS is always a great distraction for the moments when they’re all behaving.



I just saw this thread and started to pray for everyone! How is it going?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Wow. You are all amazing!

So a lot happened. Doctors are still a bit stumped. For whatever reason, Carter went into cardiac arrest on the 20th (his 10th day of life). They thought it might be a blood clot but didn’t find one when they opened him up again. But they did use the defibrillator and perform CPR, so maybe a clot could have been dislodged, or it could have been that his blood was over oxygenated, or too much stress going through morphine withdrawals, or something else entirely. They don’t know. 

My daughter said it looked like a war zone in Carter’s room. He had stainless steel wires holding his chest in place and closed, and my daughter actually found one on the floor, that’s how quickly they opened him up. 

He was put on an ECMO machine, so it could pump and oxygenate his blood for him, they didn’t close his chest back up (used a plate patch), and kept him drugged and on an a paralytic as well. 

The machine developed a blood clot. It is not supposed to. They had to rush him in for his third procedure (at 11 days old), to get the clot out of the machine’s tube which was in his body but hadn’t been pushed into his blood stream yet. 

They of course had to disconnect the ECMO to do this and Carter did fine with it disconnected, so they decided to leave him off it. So that was the first good news in a while and so needed. 

So that’s where he is for now. Doing well without the machine. Still heavily sedated, still intubated, and unable to be held, chest is patched but not closed up yet, but he is stable and the doctors can’t believe what a fighter he is.

Thank you all for the prayers, and even asking others to pray for him. That’s so sweet. So appreciated. I told my daughter about this thread and she was touched and grateful. She also said, people dealing with goats all day must pray a lot and have a great line of communication already established.


----------



## MadHouse

Carter is amazing! What a fighter!!
We keep praying for him and sending healing vibes.
❤ ♥ 💜


----------



## Rancho Draco

Sending prayers!
What a fighter! I hope he continues to improve. ❤


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou for the update! So thrilled he is fighting. I am still.praying for Carter, his parents, & the hospital. How are you @FizzyGoats ? We are here for you too.


----------



## luvmyherd

Just woke up and this is the first thing I checked. (And I have to admit with a bit of dread.) Thank goodness little Carter is still fighting his good fight.
Continued positive thoughts for this precious child.


----------



## toth boer goats

What a fighter and the power of 🙏.


----------



## happybleats

Continuing prayers. Poor baby been through so much already. Sounds like he has a great medical team on his side!! ((Hugs)) for all


----------



## Boers4ever

Oh wow. What an incredible little boy. This is what the power of prayer can do! Praying he will make a complete recovery.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I get a little choked up reading your response sometimes. Your words often touch me and I send them on to my daughter who is equally moved. It’s so amazing how much you all care! Thank you. And thank you for your prayers and thoughts for Carter, for his parents, and even your concern for me. And I am doing fine, just trying to stay sane. 

Carter is still stable, still pretty sedated but doing well.


----------



## luvmyherd

That is hopeful. Continued thoughts of the best possible kind for all of your family.💓


----------



## Goats Rock

I can't even imagine the emotions your poor family and you are going thru. 
Hugs and continued prayers.


----------



## toth boer goats

We do care, our members are like family here. They are the greatest.


----------



## FizzyGoats

No real news to report. Carter is still stable, still sedated, still has the plate covering his open chest, and they just want to make sure he won’t need to be opened up again before they close it. They won’t wean him off the drugs until after that and will do it much slower as they are thinking withdrawals are what caused everything to go so crazy. 

My daughter said he’ll squeeze her hand and will fight through the drug haze to open his eyes so he can look at her and her husband quite a few times a day. 

I love this kid so much already and haven’t even met him.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw, what a fighter! More prayers and positive thought and energy heading your way. Your daughter and husband must be going nuts having to watch their baby go through this. Hugs to them both!


----------



## luvmyherd

I really feel for you. It is wonderful that he is able to get to know his parents and feel just how much he is loved. 
We really appreciate the updates.


----------



## MadHouse

That is so precious that he squeezes their hands and looks at his parents. 💕 
Thanks for sharing the update!


----------



## Goatastic43

Continued prayers for Carter and you all! ️ He’s sounds like such a a cutie! Also praying you get to see him soon!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@FizzyGoats ..every update is so important to me. And Im sure to everyone here. We have a deep connection,like a family. You feel like a part of everyone on here. My son was born 3 months premie,and went in an ambulance 200 miles to a large city. I was driven as soon as I was stable to go see him. I stayed in that neonatal NICU. It was all I could do. I got to hold him for 20 minutes every 4 hours. I held all the other babies when I couldnt hold my own. There were 300 babies there. So Im thrilled that your daughter & son are staying with Carter. Thats so important. My son never had surgery, just oxygen and tubes everywhere. He looked like Carter's picture. He weighed 3 lbs 8 ozs. I took him home once he weighed 5 lbs. It was worth every second of me being with him. He is now 6ft and a cowboy, raising his family on a small farm. 
So Blessings to Carter and all of you. Im sending prayers, and waiting for the next update.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh my, all your kindness is making me soft. And I’m so thankful for it. ️ I’m getting teary eyed way easier than I used to these days. 

@Moers kiko boars That would have been so scary. So glad he survived and thrived! You probably identify readily with what my daughter and son in law (who I also love to pieces) are going through. My daughter says she cries almost as much for the other babies as she does for her own. She said there are some whose parents rarely come by and she said when those babies cry, it sounds so lonely and breaks her heart. She’s not allowed to hold them, but she talks to them, rubs their little arms and holds their hands when she can.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Continuing to pray! Much love to all of you!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Grabbed some coffee and checked this thread first thing.....praying that Carters still doing well and that y’all will be able to snuggle him soon.


----------



## Sfgwife

As i was trollin instagram this mornin this popped up in my feed. I like these little bit from them but this one spoke to me of both you and your daughter this mornin.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Well, I’m all misty eyed again. That was beautiful. I’m definitely passing that on to my daughter.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I prayed every day I was in the NICU. Not for just my son, but for all those babies that were there. Yes its awful about the parents that are not there. Tell your daughter, just pray, have faith, and breath....just breath. God is with Carter..he is healing Carter. Just breath and stay in Faith. For your Son in law, pray...hold your wife and be her support right now. Pray together and touch that little one all you can. 
We are praying for all of you.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Here’s the latest news and picture. 

I copied this from my daughter’s text:

We have another little set back, but it’s not near as bad as the first. Carter has some air in the wall of a portion of his bowels which can lead to perforation and infection in his blood. They caught it before he was showing any clinical signs, so that is great news. They’re going to treat as if there is infection per protocol and to make sure it doesn’t turn into a problem. They’re stopping feeds for 5-7 days and starting an additional antibiotic that specifically targets the bowels. It should not affect his chest closing tomorrow, but we’ll see!


He was two weeks old yesterday, in this picture. Such a sweet, strong little soul.


----------



## JML Farms

Thank you for the update! We're praying for his quick recovery. Sweet picture.


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks for letting us know. He is sure having a rough start to life. I admire him and all of you for your strength. I am sending renewed healing thoughts. What a sweet little guy. 🥰


----------



## GoofyGoat

He is a cutie! Thanks for the update. I’m glad they caught the problem early before it got bad. Sounds like he’s got a great team along with a great family looking out for him.


----------



## happybleats

What a pretty boy. We will continue to pray for him here..(hugs))


----------



## FrostFieldFarm

FizzyGoats said:


> Carter is completely out of surgery and doing well. He’s been in NICU since he was born Sunday and will now be moved to PICU. There the parents will have a room with him, which will be wonderful as their time with him until now has been limited and they haven’t been able to hold him much. He’ll likely stay in the hospital for a month or so, then hopefully be on his way home. My daughter is anxious to see him again, and that should happen soon.


----------



## FrostFieldFarm

Great news and congratulations! We will keep him and your family in our prayers. He’ll be running around with your goats before you know it! ❤


----------



## littleheathens

Poor little button! When he gets off all of the tubes and drugs, maybe it will be just like Day 1 for him. 

What an amazing team of talented doctors and nurses he has looking out for him!


----------



## toth boer goats

Precious baby, prayers continue.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Awww, what a beautiful baby he is. 

Poor guy, it seems like it's just one thing after another for him. One thing is for sure though, he is a very, very strong fighter! Keeping him and his family in my prayers. 💙


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bless him! Sweet sweet baby Carter. He is one strong little guy. His color is good and you can see he is growing. Praying for his healing, and his parents strength to keep faith. Bless you for patience and comfort during this time. Sending prayers!


----------



## luvmyherd

Thank you for letting us know. Such an adorable little guy. You, Carter and his loving parents are always in our thoughts.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thank you all! 

And yeah, it is crazy to see how he is already growing and changing. This little guy has endured one trial after another but it still looking strong.

They were confident enough to remove the plate and close his chest yesterday. So he went in for his fourth surgery (thankfully a short and simple one) and did well. He is already breathing over the ventilator so they are thinking his lungs are nice and healthy. But they don’t want to take him off that just yet. The plan for today is to set some access lines and start weaning him off the paralytics (little dude is deceptively strong and great at pulling out his lines). They’ll keep him on morphine and a few other drugs to keep him fairly sedated and comfortable.


----------



## happybleats

Sounds like progress!!! 🥰


----------



## MellonFriend

Great update, thanks so much for that! It's really good to hear that he's doing well. I hope this is the light at the end of the tunnel for him!


----------



## MadHouse

That sounds like really good news! Go Carter!! 💕


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear. Prayers continuing.


----------



## luvmyherd

I quite agree that this news sounds encouraging. Go Baby Carter!!


----------



## Goats Rock

YAY BABY CARTER! More prayers to continue your good progressive. Prayers that your family can remain strong
and guide them thru this, too.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Continued prayers throughout the day, whenever you come to mind! ❤


----------



## FizzyGoats

No update as of yet. But my daughter decorated his little NICU room for Halloween with some fun, whimsical things. The nurses loved it. And the medical staff borrowed Carter for a bit and did a little craft project for the parents. They gave them this. So sweet! My daughter and son in law are so grateful to you all and wanted to make sure I passed their gratitude on to you.


----------



## happybleats

How sweet. Good people there! We pray for Carter everyday. My daughter who is 18 now but autistic and mentally delayed prays for him and each time we hear her call him Conrad lol. I remind her baby name is Carter...she just smiles and say, ok. My son says, Well God knows who she means lol.


----------



## FizzyGoats

happybleats said:


> How sweet. Good people there! We pray for Carter everyday. My daughter who is 18 now but autistic and mentally delayed prays for him and each time we hear her call him Conrad lol. I remind her baby name is Carter...she just smiles and say, ok. My son says, Well God knows who she means lol.


Oh gosh, that’s sooooo touching and incredibly sweet. And yes, God knows who she means.


----------



## MadHouse

My eyes are sweating over here....
It is all so touching!


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗 prayers


----------



## Goats2Greedy

Carter is such a good fighter! And it sound like he is in some great hands, pray for him and his parents and you.


----------



## luvmyherd

That is the cutest thing that they did for them. Almost like Disney Magic.
I love that Mom decorated. Sounds like something I would do.🎃


----------



## Lil Boogie

happybleats said:


> How sweet. Good people there! We pray for Carter everyday. My daughter who is 18 now but autistic and mentally delayed prays for him and each time we hear her call him Conrad lol. I remind her baby name is Carter...she just smiles and say, ok. My son says, Well God knows who she means lol.


That touched my heart....❤😭😭😭 god bless her!!❤❤😭😭


----------



## alwaystj9

Thinking of y'all, even when I am not on here. 🙏


----------



## toth boer goats

🙏


----------



## luvmyherd

Still following and keeping our best possible thoughts.🦋


----------



## FizzyGoats

You all continue to humble and amaze me. 

Carter is more awake today and looking around. They were thinking of extubating him but he failed the test, not because he’s not breathing well but because he got so mad that they were messing with him again that he held his breath. Stinker. He had a bit of a debacle with his feed tube when they were suctioning out his air tubes and he vomited and it went in the tube but they took care of it quickly. They will redo the test and possibly extubate him tomorrow. Thank you all so much for caring, praying, and thinking of this sweet little soul and his family!


----------



## MellonFriend

What a literal fighter! 😄 Amazing that babies can show so much character even at such an age. 

Thanks so much for the update. I feel an overwhelming sense of hope for him. 😇


----------



## FizzyGoats

Right?! He also fought through a paralytic the staff had never seen a baby move while on and tried to pull out some lines. The doctor said, “This kid has so many qualities it’s great to have in life, but it’s a little annoying for now.”


----------



## MadHouse

He sounds like a very strong individual! 🥰 
They must all love him at that hospital.
I hope they can take the tubes out tomorrow! If he lets them.
Sending more good thoughts.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You Go Baby Carter!💓💕💕💝 You show those nurses and Drs..you ARE A MIRACLE! So thankful you are doing so well! Bless you! Sending more prayers!


----------



## happybleats

Yahoo..hes a fighter for sure!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

😜 Just the way we luv them to be!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Seeing the picture of him with all the tubes and wires reminds me of my baby brother. It makes me sad, but at the same time. I realize how strong, and amazing this little boy is. My baby brother died still in the hospital..with all those same things hocked up to him. Seeing Carter fight like this, it is breath taking to me how strong he is. Little Carter, you've got this little guy. Keep up the good work buddy❤..


----------



## FizzyGoats

@Lil Boogie. I’m so sorry for your loss. It has to hurt all over when you’re reminded of him. Sending you a big virtual hug. 

My daughter couldn’t go to the hospital today because she is sick. She hasn’t been taking care of herself at all and I think her body just needs rest. But they understandably can’t allow anyone who is slightly sick in the NICU. She is sad though because they might take out the breathing tube today, and if so, it’ll be the first time they can hold Carter in a while. At least her husband is able to be there, so if the tube comes out, Carter will still have a parent there to hold him.


----------



## luvmyherd

How sad for her. She must be so worn out. Hopefully some rest and some good food (chicken soup comes to mind) is all she needs.
Everyone is pulling for Baby Carter. (Everyone in my family knows who he is now.)


----------



## Tanya

Baby Carter and mom must take it easy but get to grandma as soon as they can. We are rooting for him from here too.


----------



## MadHouse

I hope your daughter gets a good rest and feels better soon!
That would be so hard to not be close to her baby. So good that dad is there,
Sending healing vibes. 💕


----------



## toth boer goats

Keep that fight, we know he is strong, bless him.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Carter was extubated yesterday. He loved being able to blow bubbles and wiggle around and being held by his dad for the first time in a long time. He was awake all day and seemed really happy for the first time since the cardiac arrest after his first surgery. 

By the end of the day, his O2 saturation was dangerously low and they had to intubate him again. This poor kid. And my poor daughter, she wasn’t allowed to go to the NICU (they really can’t chance you being there with so much as a sniffle or a headache), and she missed the one day to hold her son in her arms and bond with him while he was awake and happy. 

Now it is looking like he will have to have another surgery to tack his right diaphragm down. It is elevated and won’t allow his lungs to fully expand and that seems to be the issue with his breathing. It’s a complication resulting from one of his other surgeries. 

They are all going through trial by fire, that’s what it feels like. I know it’ll be okay once they get through it but it’s so much more than they expected. So please, keep Carter and his parents in your prayers again. And thank you so much for all your prayers and support. I can’t even tell you how much it means to all of us.


----------



## MadHouse

That was happy and then sad news. We keep sending his prayers and good thoughts. He is an amazing little guy. Just so much thrown at him and his family. Big hug to you!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Poor guy, I was getting very hopeful when I first stared reading you're post, and was really touched by the fact he was able to do normal baby things for once. Your poor daughter, I can't even imagine not being able to be at the hospital the day you're able to hold your own baby, how sad. I just feel so bad for Carter and his whole family, you guys have already gone through SO much, hope you're able to catch a break soon and Carter can be done with surgeries and everything else he's going through. I will continue to keep you guys in my prayers. He _will_ get through this!

He is so adorable.


----------



## happybleats

I saw that face and those bubbles and see a happy little man despite his trials. Continued prayers and hugs!!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Still praying!


----------



## Goats Rock

Wow. Poor family. More urgent prayers. Darn eyes are sweating again! Stay strong Baby Carter and show Mommy and Daddy 
how much fight you have! 
His little blanket looks like he has a goat near him! (by the little brown fox).


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Mom needs her rest. She will have many days to hold and love on Carter. Im so grateful Dad was there. Tell her to rest, vit c, and lots of water. Dont stress, that only makes it last longer. I LOVE that picture of him bubbles & all. He is a handsome little guy. Once they get that tacked up, he should be even stronger. Still Praying. Thanks for the update. Tell Dad & Mom. It will get better!


----------



## luvmyherd

Oh! I am so sorry for the turn around. Will be keeping all of you in our thoughts; especially Little Carter.
When my first was born all she had was jaundice. Still she had to stay in the hospital for a week. My heart just broke when I had to go home without her. (In 1973 there were no accommodations for families nor phones with facetime.) All I had with her was the time it took to feed her every 4 hours.
I cannot fathom what your daughter is going through right now. May she feel 100% and be able to cuddle her baby soon.


----------



## toth boer goats

Still praying. 🙏


----------



## Lil Boogie

@FizzyGoats
Thank you. It does hurt but, seeing Carter get stronger, makes me so happy for yall and him. Me and my whole family know what yall are going thru. I pray Carter continues to do better and get stronger. Prayers for yall❤


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thank you all so much. 

I didn’t even notice the goat on his blanket! 

So the doctors want to wait a week or two to see if his diaphragm will strengthen on its own before putting him through another surgery. Apparently, that surgery is quite painful and takes months to recover from. So we’re really hoping and praying his diaphragm strengthens on its own and he’ll be spared that surgery. 

So I probably won’t have a whole lot to update you on in the next week or so as it’s a wait and see. 

My daughter felt better and was able to see him the next day. She just won’t be able to hold him until he’s extubated again but she’s keeping a very positive attitude about it all. 

Here’s a cute little family pic they took this morning.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> So I probably won’t have a whole lot to update you on in the next week or so as it’s a wait and see.


Sometimes, no news is good news. 💝


----------



## MadHouse

I am glad your daughter is better and got to be with Carter again.
We are patiently waiting and sending strength to his diaphragm!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

What a beautiful family. 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww what a happy family! Sending prayers!


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful family.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Had to share his his Halloween pictures. They put what they could of his fox costume on him. 🧡


----------



## Goats Rock

Thats cute.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Aww, that's simply precious.


----------



## happybleats

🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww praying for you Carter! 💗💗


----------



## luvmyherd

Those pictures warm my heart. Especially the whole family. I love the fox costume. My daughter's married name is fox and her kids were always donning fox costumes.


----------



## MadHouse

Aww, what a cutie!!


----------



## toth boer goats

So precious. 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie

FizzyGoats said:


> Thank you all so much.
> 
> I didn’t even notice the goat on his blanket!
> 
> So the doctors want to wait a week or two to see if his diaphragm will strengthen on its own before putting him through another surgery. Apparently, that surgery is quite painful and takes months to recover from. So we’re really hoping and praying his diaphragm strengthens on its own and he’ll be spared that surgery.
> 
> So I probably won’t have a whole lot to update you on in the next week or so as it’s a wait and see.
> 
> My daughter felt better and was able to see him the next day. She just won’t be able to hold him until he’s extubated again but she’s keeping a very positive attitude about it all.
> 
> Here’s a cute little family pic they took this morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 214634


What a happy family! A beautiful grand baby, and your daughter is just as beautiful. Tell them they are doing a great job.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Little man will go in for his 5th surgery on Friday. He will have his diaphragm tacked down. My daughter asked why it was more painful and took longer to recover from than open heart surgery and they said it’s because of all the nerves where they have to go in. He’s a tough little guy though. 

Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts. Carter has been bright eyed and alert and having a good week looking around at all the people and things around him.


----------



## MadHouse

We are thinking of you with all healing thoughts, Carter, wishing you a successful surgery and speedy recovery! Strength and courage to your parents!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Praying! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Sfgwife

he looks great!


----------



## happybleats

Ugh..was really hoping that surgery wouldn't be needed. We will continue prayers for him. 

Father God...thank you so much for the strength you have blessed Carter with. He has already faced so much and looking at his sweet face, you can see that strength! Father tomorrow will be a tough one. Lord, bless the Drs with gentle touches as they do this very delicate surgery. Lord bless Carter with speedy recovery and grace through the pain. Lord comfort Carters parents and love ones as they stand by and wait for Carters surgery to be over. Lord put your arms around Carter Lord and let him feel your strength and power over this. Thank you Father for loving Carter. 
In Jesus we pray, amen.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

What a sweet baby. Carter looks amazing, especially considering all he's been through! Prayers for everyone continued.

That was beautiful @happybleats.


----------



## toth boer goats

Continuing prayers. 🙏


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh gosh, you all are just wonderful. He does look so good for all he’s gone through. Such a trooper. 

@happybleats that was so touching. Thank you!


----------



## luvmyherd

He is just so darned cute. May everything go well and send him into a speedy recovery.


----------



## toth boer goats

Hugs 🤗


----------



## FizzyGoats

Your thoughts and prayers are so appreciated and working! Here’s an update from my son in law:

Surgery went well! They were able to do it all with the scope so he didn’t need the full thoracotomy. They’re gonna call again soon when he’s back up in his room and we can come see him.


----------



## Goatastic43

Awesome news! Continued prayers! ️


----------



## luvmyherd

So happy for all of you 🌝


----------



## happybleats

Great!!! 🙏


----------



## MadHouse

Wonderful news!!


----------



## Tanya

What a blessing. Praying for his recovery


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear and you are so very welcome. 🙏


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Give Carter a gentle touch for All of Us! Praying for him and your family! He looks so healthy! Ohhh Im thrilled he is doing so well!


----------



## JML Farms

Great to hear! Still praying.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Carter passed his breathing test and has been extubated again. Let’s hope and pray the third time is a charm! ️


----------



## Boers4ever

Alright go Carter!


----------



## happybleats

Go Carter!!


----------



## MellonFriend

Such good news! 🤗👏


----------



## Goats Rock

Yay Carter- keep up the good work, little fella. I cannot imagine what you and the parents are going through- holy moly. 
Praying for you all, too. Praying for a lot smoother road for all of them, from her on out!


----------



## Tanya

Gooo Carter... all prayers to you guys and that little fighter


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Woo-hoo! Continued prayers for all of you!


----------



## Goatastic43

Way to go Carter! Keep it up little man!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

God Bless you little Carter! Grow & Be the Miracle you Are! This world needs strong Healthy People! Sending Prayers of healing! And Gratitude!


----------



## MadHouse

I am soo happy to hear that! Fingers crossed for third time lucky!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Yay! Keep being strong little guy!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Mom and dad are getting to hold him again! They are super excited. They said Carter will stare into their eyes while they hold him.










Last night they started cutting back on the morphine and withdrawals is what sent him into cardiac arrest after his first surgery, so please keep those prayers coming. He’s doing well and the doctors have warned them that the withdrawals will be hard but he has to get through them. He’ll probably be on some sort of drug for the next few months, but they want to get him off the morphine before the addiction takes an even stronger hold on his little body. But so far, so good. This little man is amazing!


----------



## MadHouse

Sending strength, courage and love to Carter and his family!! 💜 
What a beautiful being.


----------



## happybleats

Awe..hrs so beautiful. Continued prayers for Carter!! And mom and dad's strength in all this


----------



## toth boer goats

YAY Carter, we all love you and send continued prayers.


----------



## Goats2Greedy

still praying for him glad he is doing so well


----------



## FizzyGoats

They even took his nostril O2 tubes out. He’s breathing like a champ. The tube left in his nose is a feeding tube. 

Thank you all so much! Carter would thank you too if he could.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Tanya

What a peaceful little face.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou for those AMAZING pictures! Im sure Mom & Dad are loving every second of holding him! I cant get over how Healthy Carter looks. He is so Handsome!1💕💗💓💝 Sending prayers. Keep that angel close! GOD bless all of you!


----------



## luvmyherd

Oh such wonderful news!! It is so amazing how infants know their parents. What a joy for them to hold him. Thank you so much for the pictures.


----------



## happybleats

OMGoodness..hes such a doll!! So glad he's breathing well on his own. 🥳


----------



## Sfgwife

Go little man goooooo!


----------



## Goatastic43

Hallelujah! Look at that adorable little nose! ️


----------



## Goats Rock

He sure is an inspiration for everyone. (as are his parents).


----------



## toth boer goats

He sure is. 😊


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, thanks all. I think he’s pretty adorable but I’m admittedly biased. 

Carter was smiling and giggling through his heart ultrasound. Apparently he thought it was great fun. 
View attachment 215318


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Carter is such a strong willed and sweet natured child. So pleased to see he is doing remarkably well.


----------



## Tanya

I love that little face


----------



## MellonFriend

He looks so healthy! Look at that happy baby face! 🥰


----------



## happybleats

🥰


----------



## MadHouse

😍 😘


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hes an angel! 🥰😘💕💕💕


----------



## Lil Boogie

When you meet him you will have to give him a big ol kiss for us!!!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Carter is off the morphine now (though on a few other narcotics still but those have been lessened). He is happy and alert and is learning to suckle to eat (feeding tube for so long sort of ruined that instinct) and is even doing physical therapy and can somehow hold his head up. Since he was pretty much immobilized, they’re not sure how he gained the muscle or coordination. 

My daughter got to dress him today for the first time. She’s so happy and she and her husband send many thanks and lots of love to you all!









View attachment 215393


----------



## Goatastic43

That’s awesome! Such great news! Sending hugs to everyone! You’ve all been through a lot!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Oh, what good news!


----------



## toth boer goats

Yay 😁😊


----------



## MadHouse

Yay Carter! You rock!
Thanks for the great news!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You Go Baby Carter! GOD does Amazing Miracles if we ask. Continue your healing and strength! Thankyou for shareing him with us! He is so adorable! Hugs to all.of you! 💝💗💕


----------



## happybleats

Awe..hes such a beautiful child!! God bless him and keep him. Such a strong little dude!!! 🥰


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Wooohooo! Keep on fighting little guy, you're almost there!! What a amazing miracle he is. 🥰


----------



## luvmyherd

We are so happy for all of you. 🎉


----------



## Lil Boogie

Thats so awsome to hear!!!! Go baby Carter, go!!!!🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉😊😊😊


----------



## Goats Rock

YAY Baby Carter! Show them you are the strongest, bestest baby in the whole hospital! 😊


----------



## Tanya

Go baby Carter. Wonderful. Children are amazing


----------



## GoofyGoat

Way to go Carter! Gosh he looks great. What a little miracle boy, he‘s tough stuff that’s for sure!


----------



## Lil Boogie

How is baby Carter and his family doing?


----------



## FizzyGoats

He’s doing well. I was going to update yesterday with great news that he was moved from ICU to in-patient. However, he had multiple episodes yesterday and last night where his heart rate and oxygen saturation dropped. 

Today, one of his PICU doctors came to see how he was doing (just because she’s attached to the little man and truly cares) and she was pretty upset she wasn’t informed of his issues and not pleased with how it was being handled and is having Carter moved back to PICU until this can be resolved. 

They think he might have developed a really high tolerance to misery, so while his body is showing signs of distress, he does not and is still happy and kicking his legs, karate chopping with his little hands, and smiling away. It might be withdrawals. It might be related to learning to eat and digest and along those lines. Or it might be something else. They don’t know yet. But he is doing well and so are his parents. I can say they’ve really learned to roll with the changes and just be there for their baby.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

He's such a cutie! And I'm glad he's able to be so happy in the midst of so much. I continue to pray for you all. Thanks for the update!


----------



## happybleats

🥰


----------



## MadHouse

I am so glad the doctor went in to check on him. Those are precious people, who go beyond, because they care. And Carter is a very special boy, to be able to enjoy life while his body is suffering. Hugs to you all!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable 🥰 
Prayers sent.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou for Carters pictures! The prayers wont stop until he goes home. His little body is so strong! He is adorable!


----------



## FizzyGoats

You all are the best! Thank you so much. 

He is back in PICU and on oxygen support again but still happy as can be.


----------



## luvmyherd

Such a precious little man! We think of your family every day always hoping to hear encouraging news. We refers to myself, my husband and now my daughters. We are all pulling for Carter.


----------



## Sfgwife

FizzyGoats said:


> You all are the best! Thank you so much.
> 
> He is back in PICU and on oxygen support again but still happy as can be.
> View attachment 215590



Thos little nose canulas are still a hige step up from the cpap. . Go lil man go!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What a Precious smile! Bless him!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, will you look at that smile. Adorable.


----------



## Goats2Greedy

Still praying for him glad he is doing so well.


----------



## Lil Boogie

@FizzyGoats. Hows the fam?


----------



## FizzyGoats

His breathing is getting worse. Apparently a nerve that helps control the diaphragm is near the aorta and was damaged durning one of his heart surgeries. His heart is doing well though. They are redoing the surgery to suture the diaphragm in place and won’t know if they can do it by scope or if they’ll have to open him up through the ribs. They are trying to hurry him on to the surgery schedule (usually takes a week) and hopefully do it Friday. They’re hoping he won’t have to be on heavy meds for so long that he’ll have to go through withdrawals again. They are also really wanting to avoid putting him on the ventilator again, another reason for wanting to get the surgery quickly. 

He is still happy and beautiful and full of love! Please keep those prayers and positive thoughts coming.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Oh no. Poor guy! Prayers for little Carter and his family🙏🙏


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Awe, poor guy! He's already been through SO much and now he has to go through more. 😢 I was getting really hopeful that he made his way out of the tunnel, guess he hasn't quite yet, but one day he will! Glad to hear he is still in great spirits! Hope he can catch a break soon and be able to be a normal baby! Prayers continued for him, his family, and his doctors. 🙏💙


----------



## MadHouse

Oh no! Carter has so much to deal with! But so amazing that is is still happy and enjoying his life!
Positive energy sent to him, his parents and the awesome hospital team, and to you! 💜


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Still Praying! Still keeping the Faith! Bless all of you!


----------



## luvmyherd

Oh gosh! I am sorry. We will keep up with all the good wishes we can muster.


----------



## Goatastic43

Continued prayers! He’s strong, he made it this far, he’ll pull through yet!!


----------



## happybleats

We are continuing prayers for Carter. I'm sorry he has to go through surgery again.


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers sent. 🙏


----------



## Goats2Greedy

🙏praying for him and parents


----------



## Tanya

Father God. Give Conner the strength and show his parents love so that they can take him home. May His Mercy be apon them in cups full of healing and Holy arms of peace.

Amen


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thank you all so much. You have no idea what it meant to me to come read all of your wonderful words this morning. 

Carter is the first on the surgery schedule today and for some reason, my nerves are shot on this one. I can’t imagine how my daughter and her husband feel. So all your awesome support, prayers, kind words, and positive thoughts really helped lift my spirits this morning. Thank you! 

I’ll update as soon as I know how it went.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh geez, I’m so sorry he has to under go another surgery. Prayers for all of you! I truly hope it goes smoothey and is minimally invasive. HUG!


----------



## JML Farms

Poor fella! Prayers sent. The road has been long, but the journey is precious.


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------



## Tanya

How is the little one doing?


----------



## luvmyherd

Thinking of you all today. May you all receive the strength you need to get you through these challenges. 🧸


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sending prayers, thinking of you, Carter, and your family dailey. You all are in my prayers. Carter has a special place in my heart. Please let us know when you can how you are doing. Thankyou


----------



## FizzyGoats

Carter is doing well and surgery is done! They did have to open him up to do it and weren’t able to use the scope. But he’s recovering and we’re all hoping and praying for smooth sailing from here. 

This boy is going to have some serious conversation starters at pool parties in the future. This scar goes from his front to his back along the rib cage.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww bless his heart! Im thrilled hes out of surgery! Still praying for healing and him Going Home!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

That is amazing news!! You go lil Carter!! You are a true fighter! 😍 Praise the Lord! 🙌


----------



## Goats Rock

Poor little baby. Seriously praying for smooth sailing from here on out.


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks for the good news! I am so glad the surgery os done and he is doing well!!!
Hugs to you and his parents!


----------



## Goatastic43

So glad it went well! Thanks for the update!  Now you need to take a break and rest!!


----------



## luvmyherd

Thank you for keeping us up to date. I really hope you are able to take care of yourself though all of this.
You go Little Carter. 💖


----------



## happybleats

Awe..so happy he's doing well. My son, now 22, has had several surgeries before age 2. Including spinal surgery and kidney removal. He has several scars. We always teased he needs a shirt that says "chicks dig scars" lol. Carter will have lots to talk about one day.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I don't know why I wasn't getting notifications for this thread. But I'm continuing to pray!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, thanks all! And thank you for the continued support and prayers. I wish I could express how much we appreciate all of you and your loved ones who are also praying. 

@happybleats Carter does need a shirt that says that. I’ll have to look for one.  We keep saying every hero has an amazing origin story, and this is his. Just tell your now adult son when people ask about his scars, he can say, “Oh this one, well that is chapter one in my origin story.”  

They are already extubating him this morning, so he is breathing well. It took a few days last time.

Edited to add a pic of him now extubated (again). He looks as content as can be.
View attachment 215892


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@FizzyGoats ..sorry to complain, but I cant get your picture to come up. I guess Ive become attached to Mr Carter. And would love to see his picture. If you have time.
How are you doing? Are you ok? I know this has affected you also. We are here if you need to vent. You can PM me if you need to anytime. I can listen. Fear and Anger walk hand in hand. And sometimes we just need someone to spill the yucky stuff to. I volunteer, if you need to.
Sending prayers for healing to all of you. 🥰🤷‍♀️😘


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay Carter! He’s such a trooper! I hope this is his last surgery and he can go home soon!


----------



## toth boer goats

Bless him.
God keep him safe and heal him so he can go home soon. 🙏


----------



## luvmyherd

We would love to see the picture as well. We have all grown very fond of your precious little fellow.
Healing thoughts for all of you continue.🦋


----------



## FizzyGoats

I use the app and having been having issues with pictures lately. Maybe this one will work. 

He’s now bright and alert again but a bit uncomfortable as it’s a pretty brutal surgical process. But this boy is a fast healer. 










This is the one I attached earlier. Hopefully one of these will work.


----------



## Tanya

Such a tiny bundle. Here we are praying for healing.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww bless him! Hes adorable! Thankyou those are great pics!


----------



## Goats Rock

He must be confused as to why he keeps hurting. Poor little fella. Hopefully, he is over the hump and can heal, grow 
and just be a baby...


----------



## luvmyherd

Thank you so much. He is as adorable as ever. Our best to all of you


----------



## Lil Boogie

Prayers sent to all of yall❤❤❤


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww 😊


----------



## MadHouse

So precious! 🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats

He’s still in PICU and has his ups and downs but is doing well. 

Here’s a picture of part of his newest scar (it’s too long to get it all in one). 










And here’s a picture of him happily sucking on his pacifier. He is finally getting to eat some food by bottle again, so that is wonderful. Carter is such a little trooper.


----------



## Tanya

What a strong little soul


----------



## Goatastic43

Awe how sweet. Bless his heart! He’s definitely a little trouper! Continued prayers for his full recovery!


----------



## happybleats

Glad he's recovering well. Will be a long road of us and downs I'm sure. He's a strong little guy!!


----------



## JML Farms

I know that little fella must be tired of all those doctors! I can't wait to see the pictures of him leaving the hospital headed home one day soon! Continued prayers.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, glad he is ok.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

He is so strong for such a young one! Maybe he is through with all the surgeries and can go home soon! I know his family wants him home and in their loving arms. I keep praying!


----------



## Goats Rock

Heal quickly, little one.


----------



## luvmyherd

Okay, that first picture makes me sad thinking of all this precious baby has been through. Of course I am thrilled that the ups seem to be outweighing the downs. Taking food by mouth is huge. May your posts continue to bring us encouraging news.
As always; our best possible thoughts for you and Mom and Dad with all you have through.


----------



## littleheathens

Those scars look enormous on a 8lb babe, but put them on a 150lb teen or man and they'll be nothing but a blip.


----------



## MadHouse

FizzyGoats said:


> He’s still in PICU and has his ups and downs but is doing well.
> 
> Here’s a picture of part of his newest scar (it’s too long to get it all in one).
> View attachment 216124
> 
> 
> 
> And here’s a picture of him happily sucking on his pacifier. He is finally getting to eat some food by bottle again, so that is wonderful. Carter is such a little trooper.
> View attachment 216125


Beautiful little trooper! So amazing he is doing so good! What a strong boy!
We think of him and send our wishes for him out to the universe. May he be able to go home with mom and dad soon!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Thanks for the update!


----------



## FizzyGoats

You all are so wonderful! 

My daughter sent me this picture this morning, so I just had to share with all of you. This little turkey definitely gives me so much to be thankful for.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my Goodness! Thats the Cutest Gobbler Ive Ever Seen! Thankyou !
HAPPY THANKSGIVING CARTER!💝💗💕💓💝💗💕💓💝💗💕💓


----------



## MadHouse

🥰 😘🤗😻


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww. 🥰


----------



## Lil Boogie

Aww, God bless him!😘😘❤❤❤❤ happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## luvmyherd

That is so very awesome. Your kids must be very special letting this darling know how much he is loved all of the time.


----------



## MellonFriend

Look at his little turkey socks! So cute! Happy first Thanksgiving, Carter! Keep on being the awesome inspiration we are all thankful for!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Precious! Praying that he continues to make good progress!


----------



## happybleats

🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, a lot to be thankful for with him. 🙏


----------



## FizzyGoats

Someone is very happy to have his feeding tube out and to finally not have tubes taped to his little face. ️


----------



## Tanya

What a precious face and smile and such loving eyes


----------



## Rancho Draco

How precious 💞


----------



## Lil Boogie

Yay!!! Go baby Carter!❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Just said a prayer for him a little bit ago, then got on here to see this wonderful news! I'm so happy for him and all of you!


----------



## MadHouse

Yay! I’m so happy to hear that!
🎉 💜 🎊


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What a Great Picture! You can see his face! Beautiful! Next...a picture of him.going home? Thats in my prayers!💝


----------



## happybleats

Sweet angel face!!! 😇


----------



## Goats Rock

He looks so good! And happy all those things are off him! Yay!


----------



## luvmyherd

OMG!!! He is beautiful. I always knew that but it is so good to see without tubes.
Much rejoicing!🎄


----------



## NigerianNewbie

A crowd of "someone's" are elated to see the tubes gone as well. Such a handsome little one.  Keep striving towards wellness baby Carter. Christmas is real soon and you've been such a good boy, Santa may have to consider a most special gift of allowing you to be home, in your own bed, under the same roof as your parents.


----------



## JML Farms

Thank you for the update! I bet he feels so much better! Praying he and his parents have a great week.


----------



## FizzyGoats

For sure, being home for the holiday would be the best gift ever! I love reading all your replies. It always lifts my spirits. 

And another good note. Look who is wearing his PICU graduation shirt. That’s right, Carter is leaving the ICU and moving to the Intermediate care unit (IMU). Happy day!


----------



## Tanya

Oh and he knows.... he so knows. Look at that stunning smile. Go Carter


----------



## YouGoatMe

I've just caught up on reading Carter's story and I just wanted to say that I'm here cheering him on! So glad he's getting to graduate from the ICU. He looks very happy about the news!


----------



## Goatastic43

Hallelujah! How sweet! I’m so glad he is doing so well!!


----------



## happybleats

Yahooo....he looks happy about the news for sure!!


----------



## MadHouse

Woo-hooo!!!
So happy to hear that!
Carter looks so happy!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

So adorable and happy.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I bet you and his Mom & Dad are all doing cheers right now! I am too! Congrats on the GRADUATION! Yay
Keep up the healing Carter! You Go Big Boy! Woohooo! Still praying! Thanks for the updates! 💝😁🥰


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Praise the Lord!! That is AMAZING news!! 🙌😍🥰


----------



## Goats Rock

That photo of him smiling made me laugh (and tear up) . Yay Carter!!!!- Congratulations on your graduation! (and great job to all the 
medical personnel) and of course your Mommy and Daddy and especially God, who has you in His hand and is doing all the special work!


----------



## Chanceosunshine

I read about Carter before I joined. He's a beautiful little miracle! Congratulations to all of you. Being a grandma is nothing like you could even imagine! It's the best gift ever! Praying for a complete recovery and a quick homecoming!


----------



## MellonFriend

Not even a year old and already graduating!! 😋 He's looking so happy with himself! As he should!


----------



## luvmyherd

What a happy, bright eyed baby.
I remember how excited we were when our granddaughter was moved from a 1:1 patient to medical professional ratio to 2:1 and finally 3:1.
You go baby Carter! Keep smiling🐵


----------



## JML Farms

Way to go Carter! I'm sure his parents are so thankful. I know he's in good hands too with the doctors and nurses. Both my kids spent some time in the NICU at birth and I can tell you it takes a special person to be a nurse working with those babies. They truly are angels!


----------



## toth boer goats

🙏


----------



## Sfgwife

FizzyGoats said:


> For sure, being home for the holiday would be the best gift ever! I love reading all your replies. It always lifts my spirits.
> 
> And another good note. Look who is wearing his PICU graduation shirt. That’s right, Carter is leaving the ICU and moving to the Intermediate care unit (IMU). Happy day!
> 
> View attachment 216343



OH HAPPY DAY!!!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Carter is on his way home!!! We are so thrilled. 

My husband and I will be heading their way next week to go meet our grandson. ️

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Rancho Draco

What great news!! Safe travels to you and I hope you enjoy your visit! ❤


----------



## YouGoatMe

This is such great news!!!! So happy for y'all!!! Yay Carter!


----------



## Tanya

Wonderful news. Yay. He has graduated to home coming. God bless you and your family.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Oh my goodness!! That is such outstanding new!! You all must be completely trilled!! What a miracle that child is. 😘 🥰


----------



## happybleats

Yahoooo that was my prayer on top of speedy recovery and wisdom for the Dr ect. ..he got to go home for Christmas!! M6 kids will be thrilled to hear the news 

God, thank you for answered prayers! For your grace and mercy and abundant love!! I ask you to please bless Carter with continued healing and good health! May this Christmas be filled with wonderful memories to carry each through to the many more to come. AMEN


----------



## MellonFriend

This is the news we've been waiting for! SO HAPPY! YAY!!!!! 😃😍🎉🥳


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Yay!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thats WONDERFUL! Give Carter a special Gma TGS hug from all of us. Oh I know the angels are singing with Joy! Such great blessings on you & his family! Thankyou GOD!


----------



## Goatastic43

Yayayayayayayay!!!!! Happy dance!!! So glad for you all!!


----------



## JML Farms

Praise the Lord! So happy for him and your family! I know you are super excited. Best Christmas ever!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

This is such wonderful news.


----------



## MadHouse

Wonderful wonderful news! 🤗


----------



## luvmyherd

What a wonderful happy day!!!!
Can't wait to see pictures of him snuggled in your arms.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Yay! Yay! Yay! Rejoicing with all of you!


----------



## toth boer goats

🥳🎉 Awesome news, prayers continued. 🙏


----------



## Goats Rock

How wonderful for you all and especially the sweet baby, Carter!  👍


----------



## GoofyGoat

Whahoooooo!,
Yipeeeeee!
Thats Fantastic! I’m thrilled for y’all!


----------



## Boers4ever

HALLELUJAH! Go Carter!! What an amazing baby!


----------



## Goats2Greedy

Yay Carter, so glad he gets to go home before Christmas!😃


----------



## Tanya

How is Carter and family doing?


----------



## FizzyGoats

They are doing wonderful. Carter has finally met his four-legged siblings. They have four dogs and two cats.


----------



## Tanya

What a beautiful photo


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thats the picture Ive been Waiting for! Yay!


----------



## FizzyGoats

My daughter and son in law have taken in quite a few rescues over the years. Their oldest is a Rhodesian Ridgeback named Rex. He is old and has had cancer for a while and the day after they got home, he just went downhill fast and let them know it’s time to let him go. They are having to put him to sleep tomorrow and are of course heartbroken. But he got to meet the baby first and say goodbye to them and we’re all so grateful for that. Here’s Rex and Carter.


----------



## happybleats

I'm sorry the pup is not well. We had to let a few go due to cancer over the years. 
Glad Carter was able to meet him before he left.


----------



## Tanya

So blessed. Rex was in good hands


----------



## luvmyherd

Oh I have a picture like that of my granddaughter and our beloved Gadget before he lost his battle with cancer. Such precious memories.
Tears of joy falling for you and your family over Baby Carter at home with his loved ones regardless of number of legs.🐕


----------



## MadHouse

That is amazing that Carter can be outside and wear regular baby clothes and meet the dogs, and all those “normal things” now!!! I am so happy for him!
The pictures of Rex and Carter is so precious.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Both of the pictures are way too precious. I'm also soooo glad that Carter can finally be a normal baby! How special that Carter was able to meet Rex before he left. I'm sure Rex had an amazing life! 🥰


----------



## Goats2Greedy

so glad Carter is home and got to meet Rex.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Now I just can’t wait until I get to meet Carter.  My husband and I will be leaving Wednesday and getting there Thursday to meet the little guy. My son is taking off work so he can watch all the animals. I’m so excited! 

And you all have been amazing through this and I feel like I’d have lost my mind a bit if I didn’t have the support here, in this goat group of all places, so thank you all so much.


----------



## YouGoatMe

So excited for you to get to meet him! Travel safely and enjoy every moment!


----------



## MadHouse

That’s wonderful!!! I love that you and your husband get to go together!


----------



## toth boer goats

So blessed 😇


----------



## Goatastic43

Yay! Safe travels!


----------



## happybleats

I'm so excited for you. Safe travels


----------



## Tanya

There is nothing more precious


----------



## Lil Boogie

Rex is such a good boy to wait for his parents to come home. And to meet his new sibling. What a awesome boy. Rest in peace Rex.

So happy Carter is being so strong. I'm so happy he's finally home! Congrats on getting to go see him!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I would LOVE to see a picture of You @FizzyGoats and your hubby holding Carter! Please if you can..post it for all of us to see. Give him a special hug & kiss from all of his TGS praying friends! Love the newest picture! Bless Rex!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I am the worst about getting pictures of me when we’re on trips because I’m always the one taking pictures, but I will make sure I get at least one to share here.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

It makes me so, so happy to see those precious pictures and updates. I know you'll have a wonderful time finally getting to meet Carter!


----------



## Goats Rock

Safe travels!


----------



## FizzyGoats

The second we arrived and I stepped foot out the truck, my daughter was there to put my grandson in my arms. I’m loving every second of it. And Carter is such a precious and sweet baby.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Did your heart swell up with an overflowing of love, protectiveness, amazement and belonging? Congratulations Gma.


----------



## Chanceosunshine

FizzyGoats said:


> The second we arrived and I stepped foot out the truck, my daughter was there to put my grandson in my arms. I’m loving every second of it. And Carter is such a precious and sweet baby.
> View attachment 217022


You will never be the same again. So happy for you all. Congratulations! It's a beautiful picture.


----------



## Rancho Draco

He is precious! What a happy moment.


----------



## happybleats

🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Goatastic43

I’m so glad you finally got to meet him! ️


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Rejoicing with you! That is a beautiful picture!


----------



## MellonFriend

I was about to say "what a happy ending", but really, I should say "what a happy beginning". 🥰


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Awww, what a very special moment and picture that I'm sure you will cherish forever and ever. God is good! 🥰😘


----------



## MadHouse

So touching! You are both glowing! 🥰


----------



## Tanya

Amazing


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Praises and Thankyous to GOD on high! Thats true love. And it only grows stronger & stronger! What a BLESSING! Thanks for the picture!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, adorable.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Yes, I was just so happy! And yep, I feel changed in a wonderful way. Can’t get enough of this little guy.


----------



## Goats Rock

Aww, he sure is a sweetie!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## Tanya

Looks like a figurine. He is so peaceful


----------



## YouGoatMe

Oh goodness this makes me smile! I'm so happy for you! You look so happy and he is just adorable.


----------



## happybleats

Awe..a tiny guy! So happy for you all.


----------



## Sfgwife

FizzyGoats said:


> The second we arrived and I stepped foot out the truck, my daughter was there to put my grandson in my arms. I’m loving every second of it. And Carter is such a precious and sweet baby.
> View attachment 217022



That face! And dang you are smilin amd not ugly crying?!?!! Lol! I SO ugly cried the first time i met our G! His poor mommy was like what do i do... i have NEVER EVER seen you ugly cry mama.... not even when PawPaw (my dad passed away)... but i had two days to do that before i saw them when my dad left.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awwww! What a great picture! Bless you and yours. It’s been quite the journey and to see all the happiness just makes him so special.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Sfgwife said:


> That face! And dang you are smilin amd not ugly crying?!?!! Lol! I SO ugly cried the first time i met our G! His poor mommy was like what do i do... i have NEVER EVER seen you ugly cry mama.... not even when PawPaw (my dad passed away)... but i had two days to do that before i saw them when my dad left.


My daughter was teasing because my eyes welled with tears and I’m not a cryer either. Lol. 

Carter is the happiest, calmest baby. You would never guess all he’s been through. His parents have no idea how much harder they have it since this is their first baby, making everything precise (they have to know his input and output of everything), giving meds at certain times and there are a lot of different meds and different times, and they just do it all flawlessly around the clock. And Carter just coos and laughs and sleeps a lot. When he does cry, you get a frown forewarning for a good thirty seconds before he cries softly and it’s actually a hilarious little frowny face. And he is so easy to soothe and so patient if you’re not quite getting what he wants. He gives you credit for trying. Lol.


----------



## Tanya

He looks to be weathering it in his stride. God gives each of a cross that we can bear. Just the right weight and just the right length. Carter has an amazing family and a beautiful granma and granpa and he gonna be such a super star. His parents are amazing too.


----------



## toth boer goats

☝  🤗


----------



## MadHouse

I love the pictures! 🥰 You both look so happy and content. This is what we were all praying for, and now it is! Carter, his parents, his grandparents, you have worked so hard and had to be so patient for so long! He is very special, and so is his family. Love to all of you! ❤


----------



## Moers kiko boars

This is the TRUE meaning of Christmas. The Love of a baby, it affects everyone! Love the pictures! So Thankful for Carter and his many blessings! Thankyou for shareing with all of us!


----------



## toth boer goats

Amen ☝


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Are you sure you're actually a grandma? You don't look old enough!
Those are beautiful pictures of the two of you, and it is such a blessing to see him home and being loved on by his family, as every baby should be.
So thankful for those answered prayers.


----------



## Goats Rock

Yeah, I didn't think that you look old enough to be a gramma, either! I turned into a grandma at age 44. 
Hugs to all of you and a special one for baby Carter!


----------



## toth boer goats

☝


----------



## happybleats

I agree..I thought the same thing..too young looking to be a grandma.😊.enjoy your time and snuggles..cry all you want!! You earned those tears of joy!!


----------



## luvmyherd

We have been camping in the back country in Death Valley so I have not had a signal for some time. I am just getting caught up. Thank you so much for the pictures. I had the _too young looking to be a grandma_ reaction myself.
I am just so happy for all of you. Grandchildren are so awesome and I was lucky enough to be present at the birth of all 9 of mine. I could not imagine having to wait like you did. Especially with all the surgeries and setbacks. It is all so worth it now and that picture says it all. (It took me no time at all to start crying.)


----------



## FizzyGoats

I still cannot believe I came here for goat advice (and have been grateful for all of it) and also found an amazing group of people who care so deeply for one another. You all are amazing. 

My daughter and son in law call you all my “goat people.” They wanted me to give you their sincere thanks and appreciation for all the prayers and positive thoughts. They said they were humbled and touched by the love and support. 

And these pictures must just be a bit flattering because every morning I look in the mirror and wonder why I’m seeing that old lady in there. And like @Goats Rock I have received the title of grandma at a fairly young age. I’m 43. 

Our trip was amazing! Leaving was so hard. I cried then too. This baby is turning me into a softie. 

You’d never guess anything is wrong with Carter, or that his parents have to monitor his oxygen saturation levels, blood pressure, pulse, and give him meds around the clock. He just acts like a perfectly happy, healthy baby. His next heart surgery will be in February or March. And that one should make it so they don’t have to monitor nearly as much. 

Here’s a few more pictures because I can’t help myself.


----------



## MadHouse

Awww! 🥰 
What a wonderful family!
Thanks for the report and the pictures!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awwww! Great pictures. He sure looks content and so do you.


----------



## Goatastic43




----------



## happybleats

Love that picture!! You know, since starting goats,, most all my dear friends far and near I met through goats one way or another lol. We goat people just click!! You are a beautiful grandma and don't look like like old lady at all. I have 8 kids..finally have a second one married! Took my first daughter 5 years before deciding to have kids lol. Then took another 8 before having my grandson!! Now my 23 yr old is married and they don't want to have kids until her contract with the city is up. (She's a cop) then they want 3 more kids lol. Her husband gifted us a beautiful 7 year old grandson. And last month my 21 year old daughters boyfriend proposed..so more hope...my point is. I will be pretty old before any more grandkids...I would love to be a younger grandma to keep up with the kids better 😁


----------



## toth boer goats

The goat spot is different from all the other forums, we do care. 

So thankful for the power of prayer and support of our goat family.  🙏


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

What adorable pictures! And yes, you really are too young to be a grandma! 😋 I agree, TGS is way more than just "a goat forum", we're like family connected by our goats (hey, that's another really good reason to own goats haha). 🥰


----------



## Tanya

Awww.. you both look so content and happy. You are both so blessed to have each other and amazing family. Thank you for sharing with us such beautiful personal moments.


----------



## Lil Boogie

@FizzyGoats you don't even look like you could have a daughter old enough to be married and have a kid!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Sorry this is a day late but I wanted to share. He’s just the happiest little guy.


----------



## Tanya

Aw Carter. What a beautiful Christmas reminder. Its not the presents but the present that matrers. And life is so short and so precious.


----------



## Goatastic43

Merry Christmas Carter! ️


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

What a super sweet picture Just look at him, you could never tell all he's been through. Through it all, he was smiling and he still is. He is truly a miracle. Thanks for sharing! 🥰


----------



## MadHouse

So precious! 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww💝💕💝💕Carter has grown! He looks longer & thicker! He is soooo happy! Thankyou for shareing him with us! Yes we care! I dont think we would be here, on TGS, if we didnt! Love your pictures with him! Tell Carter Merry Christmas, hes a Special little man!


----------



## luvmyherd

What a beautiful Christmas present; a smiling baby decked in Holiday apparel!
Merry Christmas to you all. 🎄


----------



## Goats Rock

Merry Christmas Carter and family! May your New Year continue to bless you all!


----------



## YouGoatMe

So ADORABLE!!! Merry Christmas Carter!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Merry Christmas Carter!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable. 😊


----------



## Sfgwife

Such a beautiful beautiful child!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow he looks great! You’d never know he went through so much already.


----------



## Tanya

His sweet face


----------



## FizzyGoats

Well, it seems Carter likes the snow about as much as my goats like it. 










He is growing and happy (just not in the snow) and doing really well. He’s hitting all the normal developmental milestones even though he supposed to be a few months behind. He has a small procedure next month that will let the doctors see inside the heart and how it’s doing and then his next scheduled heart surgery should be in March sometime. I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

He is precious! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Rancho Draco

So cute!


----------



## YouGoatMe

Adorable!!


----------



## Goatastic43

He’s so sweet! Great job Carter! ️


----------



## happybleats

Aae..he looks great!! GOD is so good.


----------



## Chanceosunshine

I feel you Carter, that was my reaction to the snow this year too. 

What a sweet sweet baby boy!


----------



## MadHouse

What a cutie! But that cold weather and snow! He does not approve!

Thanks for sharing his pictures and updating us on his progress. 💜 
Good luck, Carter, with the upcoming procedures. You are amazing!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my, so adorable 😊 
So glad things are well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou sooo much for those pictures. I was beginning to miss the little man! I dont blame him. I feel the same way with.snow! Love.that smiling face. He is a true miracle! 💝💕


----------



## FizzyGoats

Hahaha, yeah, I think there’s a few of us who feel that way in snow. 

I don’t want to bombard with updates but don’t want to leave you hanging either. You all have been such a big part of this whole journey!


----------



## luvmyherd

Well, as for me, I can't get enough. My whole family feels like we know you all personally.
And the fact that he is so adorable is a great bonus.
Hate snow too❄


----------



## MadHouse

FizzyGoats said:


> Hahaha, yeah, I think there’s a few of us who feel that way in snow.
> 
> I don’t want to bombard with updates but don’t want to leave you hanging either. You all have been such a big part of this whole journey!


I don’t think anyone here would feel that there could be too many Carter pictures or updates. Just a feeling I have! 😉 
Thanks for keeping us in the loop, he is a special, precious child! 💜


----------



## Goats Rock

Thanks for the update. I have the same feeling towards winter as he does of snow! He is so sweet!


----------



## Lil Boogie

FizzyGoats said:


> I still cannot believe I came here for goat advice (and have been grateful for all of it) and also found an amazing group of people who care so deeply for one another. You all are amazing.
> 
> My daughter and son in law call you all my “goat people.” They wanted me to give you their sincere thanks and appreciation for all the prayers and positive thoughts. They said they were humbled and touched by the love and support.
> 
> And these pictures must just be a bit flattering because every morning I look in the mirror and wonder why I’m seeing that old lady in there. And like @Goats Rock I have received the title of grandma at a fairly young age. I’m 43.
> 
> Our trip was amazing! Leaving was so hard. I cried then too. This baby is turning me into a softie.
> 
> You’d never guess anything is wrong with Carter, or that his parents have to monitor his oxygen saturation levels, blood pressure, pulse, and give him meds around the clock. He just acts like a perfectly happy, healthy baby. His next heart surgery will be in February or March. And that one should make it so they don’t have to monitor nearly as much.
> 
> Here’s a few more pictures because I can’t help myself.
> View attachment 217407
> 
> 
> View attachment 217409


I must poInt out the fact you are wearing a goat shirt lol


----------



## FizzyGoats

We definitely feel like you all are family too. My daughter took a lot of comfort when I’d send her posts here or read them to her. She always asks how ‘the goat fam’ is doing. 

And I guess I was wearing a goat shirt in that pic. It’s serendipity.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Your Not Goat Family??😯¿¿¿ Coulda fooled me! I already had little Carter in my prayer family. Didnt know.he wasnt!😉🙃


----------



## Goatastic43

How is Carter doing? Been thinking about him lately! ️


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Wow, @Goatastic43! You read my mind, sorta. I was just thinking about lil Carter today! I followed this thread before I was registered.


----------



## luvmyherd

Me too! Carter and your family are never far from our thoughts and hearts.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, you all are just the best? Have I mentioned that lately? Lol. 

Carter is doing amazing! He’s almost four months old and active and happy as can be. He is trying to roll over but can’t quite get it yet. My daughter FaceTimes me often so I can see him. And he’s so funny. If you say, “I love you,” he tries to mimic the sound back. He of course doesn’t have the words, but gets the cadence and general sounds of it. He’s so adorable! 

He goes in for a heart cath test on the 24th. So we are getting a little nervous about that. It’s supposed to be fairly safe but you know the road we’ve had with him. Once that test is done, they’ll start discussing when he’ll be going in for his next surgery.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Aw how adorable! I bet he'll be an early talker at that rate 😍


----------



## happybleats

Oh goodness..hes a doll!! Will be praying for him for his next test. I hate that he has to go through all that but he seems strong enough to conquer that and the world!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

How sweet! Praying the next check up goes well.


----------



## luvmyherd

So happy to hear how well he doing. Thank you for the adorable picture. He just keeps getting cuter.


----------



## MadHouse

Aww, what a happy face!!!! I love your story about him mimicking the “I love you”! 💕 
His picture made my day!

Good luck with the next steps on your path, Carter, parents and grandparents!


----------



## toth boer goats

What a blessing, so adorable and so happy to see he is doing great.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok....we are going to have to set up a bi weekly picture segment withMr. Carter. And please ,anytime, tell us you need prayers for him. I miss heari ng about his achievements and I LOVE his pictures! Thankyou for shareing him with us. Sending Love & Prayers to him, you & your family! Keep us posted on the surgery! 🛐✝💝


----------



## Goatastic43

Such a sweetie!  Will be praying that his next test goes well!


----------



## Goats Rock

Boy is he a charmer! Best wishes on his next test- he should pass with flying colors!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Look at that big smile! You could never tell what that strong boy's been though just by looking at him. 💙 I too will be praying that he'll pass he test! 🙏


----------



## Goats2Greedy

Praying that he will pass his test


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thank you all so much!


----------



## toth boer goats

🙏


----------



## FizzyGoats

I got to see the little guy again. It was a spur of the moment 24 hr drive (round trip) to help them out of a stressful situation. It was a short, busy visit but getting to see and hold Carter again was amazing. He’s so happy! You’d never realize how fragile he is because he’s just a bundle of joy.


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww! It’s so good to see him! He’s such a little cutie!


----------



## happybleats

Happy joyful guy right there!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Thanks for the update! He is just the sweetest little guy! ❤


----------



## MellonFriend

I can't believe how big he's getting already! I love the look of concentration on his face in that first picture. 🤔😄


----------



## Lil Boogie

Wow there Grandma looking like a teenager!!!! Congrats on holding the baby bear again❤


----------



## MadHouse

Awwww! Thanks for making my day with the pictures! ♥ 

Carter is such a gift! I bet holding him and seeing him made up for all the stress you have had.


----------



## toth boer goats

He is really cute. 😊 🤗


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww Mr Carter thinking he can walk? Already? Ohhh hes a Great Joy! Thankyou for those happy pictures of him.


----------



## Rancho Draco

He's so cute! I love that picture of him wrapped up in the towel


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Carter is such a little joy! I’ve enjoyed watching this thread since day one. So happy that even though it was a quick trip you got lots of snuggles out of it!


----------



## luvmyherd

Holy cow! He's so big!!
So happy you got some grandma time.


----------



## FizzyGoats

He is concentrating. Lol. Standing is a fun new thing with him and he’s feeling pretty proud of himself. And I got to dress him that day (I never thought my daughter would let me pick an outfit, but she did and loved it). And yes, holding that boy makes everything better. It is indescribable. 

And I only look young because you can’t see all the wrinkles. Up close it’s pretty scary. Hahaha. 

All of you have been such a big part of my journey with him and I so appreciate each and every one of you!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou for shareing him with us!💗💞💖He is such a miracle! Brightens my day to see his smile!


----------



## Goats Rock

Oh boy is he a cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats

😊


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> He goes in for a heart cath test on the 24th. So we are getting a little nervous about that. It’s supposed to be fairly safe but you know the road we’ve had with him. Once that test is done, they’ll start discussing when he’ll be going in for his next surgery.


Since we are the goat family for baby Carter, keep in mind the human family will possibly have an anxious night and following day ahead of them. Let's send prayers for comfort, strength, and a restful night for the adults. An uneventful cath, and ease of discomfort for baby Carter during the procedure. And also let FizzyGoats know she has us for whatever she needs for the next little while. 🙏


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thank you so much! I can’t believe you remembered. That is so touching. If all goes well, he’ll spend one night in the hospital and they’ll all be home again the next night.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> Thank you so much! I can’t believe you remembered. That is so touching. If all goes well, he’ll spend one night in the hospital and they’ll all be home again the next night.


Important things are easy for me to remember. Now, sometimes I plain forget what I was walking into another room for.  Hugs for you FizzyGoats, you'll be in my thoughts and prayers along with your family.


----------



## Goatastic43

We will be praying his test goes well!


----------



## Rancho Draco

🙏


----------



## happybleats

We will carry him in prayer through the day!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Sending prayers! 🙏


----------



## MadHouse

We’ll be thinking of Carter and sending good thoughts!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

On my knees...🛐🙏


----------



## luvmyherd

Only the best of thoughts for Carter and his family. May this be as routine as it sounds and may the results be encouraging.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thank you all so much. I told my daughter and she was moved by all the support and asked me to pass on her thanks to you all.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

God truly blessed little Carter and put him in the most perfect family!  He is such a happy, strong baby and he has gone through so much already and has been a champ through it all. Praying everything goes well for Carter. We love you and your family so much [mention]FizzyGoats [/mention]. May God continue to bless you!


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers sent. 🙏


----------



## happybleats

Praying


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thank you all! Carter is out of anesthesia, extubated and in recovery. All went well. I don’t know when they’ll get all the results and data, but they are just happy he did well. He’ll spend the night in PICU and hopefully be released tomorrow. 

Here’s the sleepy boy in recovery, getting fed by mom while holding dad’s finger.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bless his heart! I hope the results are fantastic! Hes such a trooper! Sending prayers!🛐


----------



## Goats Rock

Thank you for letting us know how he is. He's sure a trooper- all the medical stuff at such a young age. 
Sending prayers for a good report!


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww! Poor baby. I’m so glad it went well! He’s a little fighter for sure!


----------



## luvmyherd

I really feel for him and his parents and grandparents. May he do nothing but improve.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I’m so happy it went well and I’m praying he is back to his normal, happy self again soon!


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Such a precious boy. Praying for all of you and especially Carter.


----------



## MadHouse

I’m so glad it is done.
May he have a speedy and smooth recovery, so he can get back to exploring.
Thanks for the update!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable and so happy things are well. 🙏


----------



## Tanya

Baby Carter is such a beautiful blessing. Here is praying that his recovery is 100% and with no complications. He is so wonderful.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thanks all. He isn’t getting released for a few days but not because of his heart. He is still doing great! He has had blood in his stool for a while and they’re trying to figure that out. He can’t breastfeed so my daughter pumps and feeds him through a bottle and initially, the doc told her to stop dairy, so she did but that hasn’t fixed the problem. The blood got worse after surgery, probably from the blood thinners, and they have done X-rays and such and can’t figure out what is happening. So hopefully they will get that squared away and be on their way home soon. He’s still happy and smiling and stealing the medical staff’s hearts.


----------



## luvmyherd

I think he steals everybody's hearts.
Hoping it is all straightened out quickly.


----------



## MadHouse

Sending more good thoughts Carter’s way, hoping the issue will be resolved quickly.


----------



## toth boer goats

🙏🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats

So in true Carter fashion, everything went a bit awry but all is well. 

First surprise, docs decided he was doing so well that they didn’t need to keep him one more night since he already had an appointment with a GI specialist in a few days. Happy! My daughter had discharge papers in hand and was getting Carter dressed to go home. 

Second surprise. Doc comes in, says nope, never mind we need to take him and do an EKG right now. Not happy and rather confusing. Turns out, they saw something, easy to miss, and they almost did, that pointed to him having Supraventricular tachycardia. SVT is very dangerous for a little guy with his heart problems. 

They had to take him off one med, switch to another to help prevent SVT. That med can negatively impact blood sugar, so he had to stay another 18 hours for monitoring. They will schedule his next open heart surgery (called the Glenn procedure) for sometime in the next few weeks.

He is home now and is on bed rest. This made me laugh. Aren’t most infants? Anyway, he’s doing great and the family thanks all you wonderful people for your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww bless his heart! He’s so cute! Continued prayers that this set back has to go!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww 😊


----------



## MellonFriend

Looks like he's working on gnawing himself free of his cords. 🥰


----------



## MadHouse

Continued prayers for Carter’s health!!! 💜


----------



## luvmyherd

Bed rest?! Made me chuckle.
We will keep all of you in our thoughts.
I love the picture. "I know how to get rid of these things."


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Praying for your beautiful grandson and all of you! I hope he doesn’t get too restless on his bed rest.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww, I’m glad he’s back home and I’m praying for him to get back to being a healthy, happy baby again!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sending prayers and admiring this little man! 💖💗💝💞


----------



## happybleats

Oh goodness. Continued prayers!! He's such a beautiful little man!!


----------



## Goats Rock

Your poor family- up and down! Poor little Carter- Daggone it, he has been through so much- sending prayers he flies through
the upcoming (and hopefully last ) surgery and can get onto the business of just being a baby!


----------



## toth boer goats

🙏 🤗


----------



## Goats Rock

How is little Carter doing? I am hoping that no news is good news!


----------



## luvmyherd

We think about him too. Hope all is well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hes slways in my prayers,and in my heart!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, thanks. You all are wonderful people. 

Carter is doing great. His next open heart surgery is scheduled for the 31st. We knew he’d need this since before he was born and there will be one more (at minimum) but hopefully a few years down the road.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I can’t remember if you ever said or not but why does he need so many open heart surgeries?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well , with that Adorable face....Their goes my heart Again!💗💞💝💖 Carter is in my prayers, and his family too. Thankyou for keeping us updated.


----------



## MadHouse

Aww! What a beautiful boy! He has captured all of our hearts. 💕 
Thank you for the pictures and update.
I wish him and his family all the best.


----------



## luvmyherd

He always looks so happy. What a little doll.🦸‍♂️


----------



## Goatastic43

Aw! It’s so good to see that cute little face again! Thanks for the update!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love that you all love him! So thankful for this amazing group. 

He has to have all these surgeries because he was born with congenital heart defects, a few of them. We knew he’d need a series of three open heart surgeries. One right after birth, one between 4-6 months old, and one anywhere between 2-5 years old, depending on how he’s doing. 

His first surgery, we were expecting, we weren’t expecting them to keep having to open him up and go back in because of complications. So his “first” surgery, ended up being the scheduled one and five more to fix unexpected complications. We are hoping and praying for a much smoother surgery and recovery this time.


----------



## toth boer goats

So precious.


----------



## luvmyherd

I was thinking last night about how tiny a newborn's heart is and marveling that doctors have the skills to perform such a seemingly impossible task.
Your family and that hospital staff are all amazing to me.🤗
May the future bring positive adventures.

On a side note: my granddaughter was dating a young man who went through much the same thing as a baby. I remember us swimming together and how impressed we were with how he wore those scars like a badge of honor.
May little Carter do the same one day.


----------



## luvmyherd

Okay! I have to mention that my phone knows him too. All I have to do is put in baby or little and Carter is the next word choice it gives me.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! @luvmyherd! That’s so sweet!


----------



## happybleats

Wow...hes grown so much. Such a handsome little man!! 🥰


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Thanks for the updates! I love how smiley and happy he is. I pray that all goes well!


----------



## FizzyGoats

He is happy. He is always laughing and smiling and baby talking. You’d never know how fragile he is if you saw him wiggling around and laughing at the pups as they run by. 



luvmyherd said:


> Okay! I have to mention that my phone knows him too. All I have to do is put in baby or little and Carter is the next word choice it gives me.


 That is hilarious. Love it.


----------



## YouGoatMe

I love seeing his smiles! Carter is such a tough little dude! To go through so much still be such a happy baby. I will be praying for him!


----------



## FizzyGoats

This funny bunny is having his next heart surgery tomorrow. They moved it up a day. So again, any prayers and positive thoughts/vibes for Carter are appreciated.


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww his bunny outfit is adorable! I will be thinking of him and praying for him tomorrow!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ive been praying for him. And I will continue! Hes an Adorable Bunny! 💞💗💖


----------



## luvmyherd

Baby Carter is always in our thoughts. Be as strong as we know you are little one.


----------



## YouGoatMe

Praying for Carter! Cutest little bunny ever!


----------



## MadHouse

Sending our prayers and positive vibes for Carter and his family!
Is is such a beautiful child.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Prayers for Carter!


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Praying for Carter, his doctors and all of his family.


----------



## Tanya

Prayers going to baby Carter. And that God steadies the hands of the surgeons.


----------



## toth boer goats

Praying for Carter. 🙏

So adorable 😊


----------



## FizzyGoats

He is out of surgery and doing great! He’s not quite awake yet but everything went well. Thank you all for your prayers. I appreciate you all so much!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Yay!


----------



## YouGoatMe

Wonderful! Praying his recovery is quick! I'm sure he'll be back to grinning in no time.


----------



## luvmyherd




----------



## Goatastic43

Yay! That’s great news!


----------



## HoosierShadow

I don't know how I've not seen this thread, but OMGoodness is he adorable!!! Bless him for all he is going through, what a little fighter! So sad to see a little one going through all of this, but it seems like babies handle this stuff so much better, and hopefully after his last surgery he'll be gine and won't remember any of it.
My neices daughter had heart issues when she was born, they didn't realize it until they were about ready to leave the hospital. She had a faulty aorta valve and had to replace it. I think she's had 3 replacements as she has grown, last one last year. She's 13 now I believe. Such a sweetheart and otherwise seems to live a regular, happy life


----------



## MadHouse

Oh, good news! So glad to hear that!! 💜 
(Somehow I missed that it already happened. I was behind and thought it was today.)


----------



## Tanya

Yay baby Carter. Thank you Lord for steady hands, a beating heart and we pray now for a speedy recovery.


----------



## toth boer goats

🙏 So good to hear.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Carter was a bit miserable and sore this morning. It broke my heart to see the pain on his little face. But he’s already smiling again. If all goes well, he’ll be going home in a week!


----------



## MadHouse

Poor little guy. But what an amazing boy to already smile again!
Thanks for the update! ❤


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗 poor little guy.


----------



## luvmyherd

💓 💓 💓 💓 💓


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How is Carter? How is he doing? He has been on my.mind. is he ok?


----------



## HoosierShadow

Poor little fella, I sure hope all goes well so he can go home next week. So hard when they are hurting and there isn't much you can do. But knowing this will save his life....


----------



## FizzyGoats

Carter is doing well. He had the Glenn Heart Surgery this time. If I understand things correctly, they made it so unoxygenated blood from his upper body now goes straight to his lungs without being pumped through his heart. This causes a lot of pressure changes, so his head and face are really swollen and he has to have his upper body slightly elevated for a few weeks while his body learns to adjust. So they’re sure he has a massive headache. My daughter said his soft spot is bulging and hard but the doctors assured her it’s all perfectly normal after this surgery and that his body will adjust in a few weeks. He is still happy and all his vital signs are great. 

He loves watching the balloons tied to his bed. And I had to share a pic of him sleeping and holding hands with two of his stuffed animals. Such a precious boy! Thanks for all your prayers and positive thoughts. Please keep them coming.


----------



## MadHouse

I am so thankful he his still doing well.
That is all very scary sounding. It is amazing how well he has been adjusting! 💕 
Sending buckets of love his way, for his healing and for all the wonderful people involved in his journey.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sending Prayers! Hes an amazing Role Model for me. I forget how truley blessed I am and take it for granted! He has been through soooo much in such a short time. Thankyou for shareing him with us. Please give him kisses and hugs for me. Sending you prayers tooi!💖💞✝🛐


----------



## YouGoatMe

So glad he's doing well! I'm continuing to pray for healing and comfort for him and peace for the whole family.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my goodness, so precious. 🥰


----------



## luvmyherd

Those pictures are both scary and exciting at the same time.
I would be so nervous even when the doctors say it is all normal.
We all truly admire all of your family's strength and faith.


----------



## Goats Rock

Prayers and hoping that his pain isn't too much and his little body gets acclimated to the new "normal' for him.
He sure is a strong and cute little fella.


----------



## Goatastic43

Bless his little heart! He’s such a fighter! Continued prayers that he heals up and recovers quick after this surgery!


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗 🙏


----------



## FizzyGoats

I forgot to update here. Carter was released and sent home yesterday. He’s doing amazing! Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MadHouse

What a wonderful update! Thank you!!!
🤗


----------



## Goatastic43

Yay! That’s wonderful news!


----------



## luvmyherd

Thank you!!!!


----------



## happybleats

Glad he I'd doing well. Such a strong little guy


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Yay! Yet another answered prayer!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Just another Blessing for Mr. Carter!💖💝💞💗✝


----------



## FizzyGoats

Definitely lots of answered prayers. This time all his surprise were in the right direction.  The nurses and doctors all remembered him from last time and were so happy to see him and his parents again. And so relieved he didn’t have to stay so long this time. He is as happy as can be and acts like he is on top of the world. Carter is a sweet, joyful little man.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou for keeping us informed. I know.you are busy, and emotional, as I would be. Thankyou for your time!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m the one who owe all you thanks. I’m not very open with people around me and not very close to many. Since moving to the middle of nowhere in a place where people keep to themselves (which I appreciate), I don’t really have a support system and you all here have gotten me through all this and have been my support system and sounding board. I am so thankful.


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗 🙏


----------



## luvmyherd

I searched for sweet and this is what I found.








To happy days for you and your family.


----------



## FizzyGoats

That kitten is adorable. 

I thought I’d share this photo with you all. It looks like some bunny is happy to be home.


----------



## Rancho Draco

😍😍😍


----------



## luvmyherd

I absolutely love the way he is always dressed for the Holidays. Reminds me so much of me and my babies .🐰


----------



## MadHouse

Awwwww!! What a beautiful happy boy! 🐰🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hes a Doll! So cute. You know how embarrased hes going to be, when he is 16, and finds out ALL OF US...SAW THEESE! LOL😁🥰💖💝💞💗 PLEASE keep the pictures comeing! They make my day! 🤣😂😁


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww 🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats

His mom definitely makes sure he has an outfit (or 12) for each special occasion. She did not get that from me. And yes, he’s likely going to be very embarrassed someday when he sees all these adorable baby photos.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Isnt it FUN?🥰😁😈🤣😂💖


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

Carter is still doing amazing! He’s healing well from this last surgery and growing so fast. My son finally got to go out and meet him. He is Carter’s only uncle (my son in law has all younger sisters, no brothers). It is really neat to get pictures of their first visit.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, how precious.


----------



## Tanya

What beautiful pictures. He is looking wonderfully healthy. Gooo Carter and Uncle....


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

So sweet!


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww that’s so good to hear! What a cutie!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh THANKYOU! So good to see him again...and at home! Uncle doesnt.look toooo proud...does he?🥰They are AWESOME pictures!


----------



## Goats Rock

Great photos! So glad Carter is doing well!


----------



## happybleats

Love that!! Handsome son and grandson!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww, that’s so sweet! So glad Carter is doing so much better!


----------



## Boer Mama

I know I’m late to the thread, and I admit I didn’t read thru the entire thing, but I wanted to tell you you have a beautiful grandson and I’m so happy God pulled him thru the rocky start. I know how worrisome it is having a baby that has to deal with health issues from the get go and he just looks so wonderful now ❤


----------



## luvmyherd

Those pictures are fantastic!!!
So happy to see Carter smiling so sweetly.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Glad he is doing well!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thank you all so much for your kindness. You are the best. 

I have to admit it was [mention]Moers kiko boars [/mention] who gave me a gentle reminder it was time for a Carter update. 

So a funny tidbit, my son’s name is Conner and my daughter has been mixing up their names all week.


----------



## MadHouse

Awww! Wonderful that the two can have time together!
Carter and Conner both look so happy!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Boer Mama

FizzyGoats said:


> Thank you all so much for your kindness. You are the best.
> 
> I have to admit it was [mention]Moers kiko boars [/mention] who gave me a gentle reminder it was time for a Carter update.
> 
> So a funny tidbit, my son’s name is Conner and my daughter has been mixing up their names all week.


Omg… when my (older) daughter came to stay with me so I could help with her toddler after she had back surgery.. I was mixing up her name and my younger daughters name all week! They aren’t even too close in sound (Triniti (trini) and Gracie. I definitely can understand your daughter tho 😅


----------



## FizzyGoats

Y’all, look who I got to see this weekend at a family wedding. It was so amazing to get to hold Carter again! He’s such a riot and just the happiest little guy.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Awww, that's so awesome!! Very glad you got to see him again. His smile in the second picture is just priceless. He sure is a cutie!!


----------



## MellonFriend

Looks like he has great choice in music for his age! 😆 🎸🌹


----------



## luvmyherd

We are so happy for you and your family. It is hard to believe he is the same baby.
But that beautiful smile is the same.👶


----------



## MadHouse

What a great, wonderful surprise!
I am so happy you got to see and hold him again!
What a beautiful boy! 🥰


----------



## ksalvagno

What a cutie pie!


----------



## happybleats

Handsome baby and beautiful grandma!! Glad you got some snuggles!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww That precious Little Carter! You & Hubby arent Proud Grandparents are you? 🥰💘 Beautiful Pictures! Carter is growing well, and has a good color & size! Great News! So good to see him out, about and Happy!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my, adorable. 
Been through so much and always has a beautiful smile.


----------



## FizzyGoats

He does have that beaming smile. And the only time he’s loud is when he’s happy. You’d never guess all he’s been through. And yes, he has great taste in music.  My daughter has fun dressing this boy.


----------



## toth boer goats

😊


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Oh my!! Is that his pappy in the second picture?? I swear he looks just like him!
There is NOTHING like being a grandma. I’m so glad you got to spend time with him. I hope you have a lot of opportunity for more of that in the future!


----------



## Goats Rock

He sure is a cutie! Thanks for the photos- what a precious boy!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thanks, all. 

[mention]Chanceosunshine [/mention] that is his “pappy.”  I can’t wait to read your comment to my husband. He’ll love it.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

He looks great! All of you look great! What a joy.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Here’s a quick Carter update. He’s doing amazing. He’s hitting milestones like he should and surpassing expectations. The third heart surgery still looms in his future, but hopefully not for years. Right now, he’s just a happy guy who doesn’t have a care in the world.


----------



## Goatastic43

He’s such a cutie! It’s so good to hear he’s doing well!


----------



## happybleats

Omgoodness..hes such a handsome guy!! So happy he's doing well.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Oh my goodness I seriously don't think he could be any cuter!!! So happy to hear he's doing well. 🥰


----------



## MadHouse

Aww! What a cutie 🥰 ! He has grown so much!
I am over the moon that he is doing so well.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww, he looks like such a happy boy!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh My Goodness! He is Sooooo Adorable..
SNUGGLE ALERT! 💖💖💗 He is a miracle to me! Thankyou for shareing his picture!🥰


----------



## luvmyherd

Such a bundle of adorable cuteness!!!!
Thank you for the update. He is in our thoughts often.💞


----------



## Tanya

What a handsome boy


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I’ve been thinking about Carter lately! How is he doing?


----------



## luvmyherd

Same here. Think of you all often. Hope all is well.


----------



## The Goat

He’s so cute hope he dose good prayers


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I just saw this! He is such a cutie ☺ I hope he keeps doing good, he looks so happy!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, thank you all. You know how to warm my heart. He is doing great! And Carter is just the happiest baby. They are coming out for a visit in a week. I’m so excited to see him again!

He’s trying to get this “eating out of a bowl” thing down. Apparently he eats like I do. Lol.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

How sweet! Glad he’s doing well!


----------



## The Goat

Aww well y’all have fun.

I can’t get over his cute face feel better little cater 
You have a army of prayers coming your way.
May the lord bless you and your family. #teamcarter


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> He’s trying to get this “eating out of a bowl” thing down.


 He is mimicking Grandma's goats by trying to eat the bowl.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! You will have to send us pictures of his visit! And him meeting a goat!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

He looks MARVELOUS! What a precious miracle. Is he crawling yet? Doing baby talk? Oh its so good to see him doing so well. 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww 😊 🤗


----------



## happybleats

Wow..hes grown so much. Handsome fellow!!


----------



## MadHouse

What a beautiful boy!! 🥰 
I didn’t know you eat like that, FizzyGoats! 😆 

How exciting that they are coming to see you!


----------



## luvmyherd

I am in Michigan right now visiting grandkids. I know how special those precious moments are.
Have a great visit and please post pictures.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

👆🏻 Agree


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep 👍


----------



## Lil Boogie

@FizzyGoats haven't checked here in ages! But, I'm happy Carter is doing well. How old is he now?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Carter turned 10 months old while he was here. He is the happiest little guy. He loved all the animals. Every time he’d see one, he’d laugh and squeal and want to pet it. He and Jellybean seemed to make an instant connection. We had a wonderful time with them here.


----------



## happybleats

Awe...so precious!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

He’s so happy! 🥰


----------



## Boer Mama

Happy babies full of smiles are the best 💕
He’ll be chasing after jellybean soon enough! 😁


----------



## DDFN

So happy and cute! Awww so happy for you all.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

That happy little man! So ADORABLE💕 Jelly Bean will probably be his first Pony ride! Lol Wouldnt that be cute?😂🤣 He looks great, all your pictures are so happy and full of love! Thankyou for shareing!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Oh my goodness! How sweet! I love the first pic with Carter and Jellybean!


----------



## MellonFriend

🥰 Too much happiness happening at once! Look at those beautiful photos! 😍


----------



## Goatastic43

10 months old already?! Agh! It seems like you just started this thread! He’s still completely adorable!!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Look at those cuties! I can't believe he's that old already. Time flies!


----------



## MadHouse

Just wonderful!
Thanks for sharing and making me smile! 😊


----------



## ksalvagno

So precious!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww 😊


----------



## luvmyherd

How wonderful!
👨‍🌾little farmer


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww he's so precious! Love that sweet smile and how much he loves the animals!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Baby Carter might just claim JellyBean as his own when he starts to figure out words. "MINE GOAT" and "MERE JBEAN"


----------



## FizzyGoats

Hahaha. He’ll definitely try to claim the Bean. And probably every other animal. 

I know it’s crazy he’s 10 months already. They are coming back out in October to have his first birthday party here at our little ranch. They live 12 hours away, so we’re pretty thrilled they want to do it here. I’m sure Jellybean will be an honored guest at the party. Lol.


----------



## DDFN

Kelly bean will need her own hat for the party! How cute and so much fun it will be!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh I cant wait! Those will be some asorable.pictures! Cant wait for Carter to " share" his birthday cake with Jellybean!🤣😂


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhhh I cant wait! Those will be some asorable.pictures! Cant wait for Carter to " share" his birthday cake with Jellybean!🤣😂


Or do we mean for jellybean to share with Carter? If she is anything like my critters she will be the queen lol


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Happy Birthday to Carter!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow...is he 1 yr old?🎉🎊🎉🎊🎉🎊🎆🎇✨ We need Picturez PLEASE!


----------



## BloomfieldM

Yay! Happy Birthday Carter. My nephew was born with a complex heart defect as well. These kids are amazing and strong!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Happy birthday Carter!! It’s very hard to believe he’s a year old! I was following this thread before I joined TGS and it seems like just last week you first posted about him.


----------



## luvmyherd

🎂


----------



## Boer Mama

We’re gonna need some pics of Carter and Jellybean sharing the smash cake 😂❤🎉
Hope you’re having a wonderful time with family celebrating that beautiful baby boy!


----------



## toth boer goats

☝ Happy birthday 🎁🎂🎉


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh my goodness. You’re all too sweet. He was actually here for his birthday. It was so fun!


----------



## BloomfieldM

😍😍😍 look at him on the tractor!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

He is SO ADORABLE! He looks so happy & healthy! Isnt he Wonderful? Happy Birthday Carter!💖💗🎉


----------



## MadHouse

Awww!! What a beautiful boy! 🥰 
The picture of him with the present is so precious! The wonder on his face…
It looks like he had a great time at your place.


----------



## Tanya

Ah Carter is 1. Happy birthday you precious boy. He looks wonderful.


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable and growing. 😊


----------



## luvmyherd

Still has that heartwarming smile.😻
Congratulations on this milestone.


----------



## Goatastic43

Happy very late birthday to Carter! He’s so cute! I can’t believe it’s already been a year!!


----------

